

Isle of Man and the ramp up in Bitcoin regulatory competition - bernardlunn
http://dailyfintech.com/2015/06/26/isle-of-man-and-the-ramp-up-in-bitcoin-regulatory-competition/

======
weddpros
Startups are all about small companies moving fast, so maybe small countries
moving fast are part of the future of startups.

